# Adequan injection success?



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

My parents' FCR tore both of her CCL's a couple years ago (not at the same time, fortunately). She had the tightrope procedure done on each and was recovering okay but not as well as anyone wanted her to. Starting adequan shots was a major turning point for her. Made a huge, immediate difference in her recovery. It was so dramatic that I've actually considered occasional shots for my own dogs as a preventative measure against joint problems (they're both very active and do agility), but I haven't seen any evidence to suggest that it would do anything for them.

Hope it helps your girl!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie was getting adequan injections after TPLO surgery. It made a huge difference in his recovery. He had not bounced back like we wanted shortly after surgery but when we started adequan he really improved. Some dogs don't respond to it, but for dogs it helps it makes a real difference.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My Joker has arthritis in his knees that severely limited his mobility. During last winter and this winter, weekly injections of Adequan have restored my boy's ability to climb stairs, leap onto his sofa, and otherwise enjoy a fairly normal life for a Golden who is pushing 15. He also has taken Rimadyl (recently stopped to give his body a rest) and Tramadol, both aimed at controlling pain. Our vet suggests gabapentin as an alternative (or additional) medicine to help keep pain under control. It's all about quality of life, and Adequan remains an important part of our plan.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Last weekend I was sitting in a hotel room with Dr. Chris Zink, and she was recommending a combination of Adequan, Dasuquin Advanced, and Wellactin for one of my dog's own similar issues. I thoroughly trust Chris, she's one of the foremost expert anywhere on these kinds of issues.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

> and otherwise enjoy a fairly normal life for a Golden who is pushing 15


15 is darn good for a golden, glad to hear that.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

adequan injections made a huge difference for both of my seniors, but with the old dogs they need to be given at least once a week, not once a month as they are given in younger dogs.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My Rowdy was on Adequan and it truly made a huge difference. Twice a week, then once a week, then every other week, then once a month. This was in addition to therapy (swimming, underwater treadmill work and physical therapy), GlycoFlex III and truly minimal carbohydrate intake. Daily off lead hikes as well where he could run or walk as he wanted.

He was started younger (about 10 years) on the Adequan so it had a chance to build up in his system. This routine worked well until he died of LP surgery complications at 12 1/2.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adequan*



DanaRuns said:


> Last weekend I was sitting in a hotel room with Dr. Chris Zink, and she was recommending a combination of Adequan, Dasuquin Advanced, and Wellactin for one of my dog's own similar issues. I thoroughly trust Chris, she's one of the foremost expert anywhere on these kinds of issues.


My husband used to give our Smooch adequan injections, vet showed him how, and it really helped her. She was about 10 or 11 years old.

God bless sweet Molly! I just love the seniors!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I use Adequan with Duke who turns 14 this year. In addition, he's also on Dasuquin, daily Rimadyl (thankfully bloodwork still looks great) & Wellactin. I will say the greatest change in him was the addition of laser therapy. After the second session, he was back to galloping around in the backyard, had the twinkle in his eye that he thought humping his 9 yr old sister was a good idea (did not go over well) & just back to enjoying life. It was easy to tell his bad days, but I didn't know just how hum ho his good days were until after laser therapy when the spark was back. I didn't have as dramatic results with the addition of Adequan though I won't stop as it can't hurt him & at this point I don't want to upset the apple cart.

For those doing the injections, I do them myself sub-q. Is anyone having (or sadly had) them done intramuscular?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My dogs are raised on dasuquin and fish oil. I recently switched to dasuquin advanced and noticed a huge difference in my almost thirteen year old dog Georgie. He has been on rimadyl for the past two years. I have also used adequan and it helps. Other non rimadyl options are tramadol and gabapentin.
My two almost thirteen year old Goldens are also getting acupuncture.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My almost 15yr old lab gets adequan injections.
He is also on a low dose of rimadyl (~1/2 the allowable dose), cosequin DM plus, fish oil, vitamin E, and vitamin C.
I don't know exactly what helps the most but the above combination keeps him comfortable. He has pretty bad elbow arthritis with visibly swollen elbows. With the above and short/frequent walks he hardly ever limps and still gets around fine. I do keep tramadol on hand for the rare day that he is limping or otherwise showing signs of pain.

ETA: I feel that shorter more frequent walks are important for maintaining muscle mass, which is important in older dogs. When my guys arthritis first started to flare up, I noticed that his normal long walks would leave him limping by the end. I've switched from 1-2+ mile walk a day, to 2-1 mile walks and he seems to be doing much better.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Aqequan did wonders for my seniors their final year. They did get weekly injections, and other supplements as well. But I was amazed how much more mobility Clyde had once the adequan was a part of his weekly routine!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Just adding to the chorus, Adequan was literally life changing for my girl. I cannot say enough good things about our experience. At our first appointment following the loading dose, her Dr was shocked at her drastic improvement and his jaw actually dropped when he saw her get up to greet him when he came in the room.

ETA - Swimming, acupuncture and laser therapy were also encouraged, but unfortunately we didn't have access to those options. Other things we did included laying rolled towels on the floor and having her carefully step over each one, walk slow inclines and passive stretching exercises.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Acupuncture has been great. Adequan also has been wonderful. We tapered like Sunrise did.


----------



## ReneeKatRobinson (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks for the information. What kind of laser therapy has helped?


----------



## PatJ (Aug 6, 2014)

We adopted Robbie from SCGR Rescue 3 months ago. He was overweight and had severe arthritis in the hips and back knees. We didn't mind because we're both seniors and very familiar with the limitations of arthritis. Rob's tail also drooped and our vet said there was probably a lot of sciatic pain. Dr. Pam recommended a series of 6 Adequate shots 4 days apart over the month and Carprofen for anti-inflammatory 2x daily, Dasaquin 1x daily and Gabapentin for nerve pain 2x daily. Once the shots began Rob changed into a completely different dog. He plays and wrestles with our 2 yr old GR several times a day. We go to either a dog park, or a nature center with hill trails, or dog beach in the morning and neighborhood walks in the evening. He's enthusiastic and loving life. His weight hasn't really changed but his shape has become trimmer and toned up with muscle. In the mornings he can't wait until we leave for dog park. 

We celebrate his 9th birthday next week. Although the meds are expensive, it has really given this fellow a second chance. If your vet is recommending Adequan shots we encourage you to follow his advice.


----------



## Laura V (Aug 6, 2016)

We used it in my senior border collie. We were amazed with he results. We wish we knew about it sooner. We elected to do the injections at home because it was cheaper and less stressful for him. I also second getting laser therapy. We tried to stay away from harsh medicationd with him because of his kidney disease .


----------

